# Detailing Products/Songs



## ShiningWit

How about

Under Pressure Washer - Queen/David Bowie
Glory Glaze - Bruce Springclean
PERL's a singer - Elkie Brooks
Wowo, wowo, wowo - Kate Bush
Rock the Clay bar - the Clash
Bilberry hill - Fats Domino
It Tardis with a Kiss - Hot Chocolate

and<drum roll>

Milk and Korrosol - Dr Feelgood
Finis - Blondie
Surfex - Fairground attraction.

Ok, Im off now.


----------



## Alan W

Very good :lol: but you've obviously got too much spare time on your hands! 

Alan W


----------



## djberney

I take it Car Wash (Rose Royce) and the Bucket of Water Song (from TISWAS) were either too obvious or too old (like me!).
Or as you seem to favour a particular manufacturer, how about
Bilt Hamber - Peter Gabriel


----------



## chongo

ShiningWit said:


> How about
> 
> Under Pressure Washer - Queen/David Bowie
> Glory Glaze - Bruce Springclean
> PERL's a singer - Elkie Brooks
> Wowo, wowo, wowo - Kate Bush
> Rock the Clay bar - the Clash
> Bilberry hill - Fats Domino
> It Tardis with a Kiss - Hot Chocolate
> 
> and<drum roll>
> 
> Milk and Korrosol - Dr Feelgood
> Finis - Blondie
> Surfex - Fairground attraction.
> 
> Ok, Im off now.


DETAILING Theme/FILMS

Let's see your take on the above:thumb: I'll start then people add to the list:wave:

Cured in 60 seconds / gone in 60 seconds


----------



## bigmac3161

Purple rain prince/slayer raining blood any fallout remover. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny




----------



## ShiningWit

chongo said:


> DETAILING Theme/FILMS
> 
> Let's see your take on the above:thumb: I'll start then people add to the list:wave:
> 
> Cured in 60 seconds / gone in 60 seconds


Turtle (wax) Recall
The Quick Detailer and the Dead


----------

